# Any ideas for koi traps?



## fishbone

Well, it's that time of year again, when my old man and I try to catch some of our pond koi and give them away. Alas, they're smart and hard to catch, although they eat right out of our hand, as soon as a couple disappear, the rest are gone.
"Hey Jim, have you seen Bob?
As a matter of fact no, Eric
Oh God, they've come for us again!
Quick, everybody hide!"

Any ideas or tips on how we could perhaps build some koi traps? We've got some nice large rubbermaid containers. The koi are about a foot long.


----------



## Ripley

Not sure what kind of pond of holding pen they are in but I would just drain the water.


----------



## Guest

Our koi catching usually goes something like this:

"There's a big one!"
*Chase around with a net*
*Koi swims right past the net*
I commence the swearing marathon.
*Slips and falls in the water*
Repeat the process.

Have you tried "herding" the koi into a large container or net? Perhaps you can put one of the large rubbermaids sideways on the bottom and you can try chasing them into the container or into a large net.
Or.....
If you want to make a fish trap of some sort, maybe this could work...
Try cutting the bottom of a large pladtic container out placing a large net where the hole is, so you have a rigid container the koi may attempt to hide in and then they continue to swim into a net.
I'm just thinking outloud though. My personal koi catching process has been explained above. 

If I recall correctly, you have a huge pond, right? So draining is probably impractical in this case. Unless I'm confusing you with someone...


----------



## fishbone

Ripley said:


> Not sure what kind of pond of holding pen they are in but I would just drain the water.


50 koi or so. 6000 gallon pond. We actually do plan on draining it but will never manage to do so more than 50% at most. I figured I'd ask and see if there was a widely used DIY trap of sort.
http://picasaweb.google.com/fishbon3/HomePond

Scuba kid: our routine very much goes like yours. Then the fish go into hiding for days if not weeks. When fed, they just show up like sharks out of nowhere, grab the pellets and disappear


----------



## emc7

I'm thinking you need to plan ahead. Make your pond a triangle with a shallow point. Seine from the wide, deep to the narrow. I think thats what the early fish-farmers in SA did.


----------



## Toshogu

I know this is old post but here http://www.wilderness-survival.net/food-4.php
there are some non lethal options there that can help you greatly


----------



## N0z

i know a very good meathod but its hard to explain sorry


----------



## Guest

N0z said:


> i know a very good meathod but its hard to explain sorry


You seem to "know" a lot but prefer to remain "vague" with your posts harley, which makes me question your claims on knowledge on fish and their keepings.
this isnt the 1st post where i have had to wonder why do you even bother posting when you are being vague.

i am yet to see a post from you which ACTUALLY describes or elobrates on what you are posting on here.

Are you here to boost your post count or do you actually have something to contribute to this forum?

Cheers!


----------



## N0z

Zakk said:


> You seem to "know" a lot but prefer to remain "vague" with your posts harley, which makes me question your claims on knowledge on fish and their keepings.
> this isnt the 1st post where i have had to wonder why do you even bother posting when you are being vague.
> 
> i am yet to see a post from you which ACTUALLY describes or elobrates on what you are posting on here.
> 
> Are you here to boost your post count or do you actually have something to contribute to this forum?
> 
> Cheers!


you always like to argue with me zakk dont you ? anyways its very hard to explain if he realy wanted to know i could make him a youtube vid explaining it


----------



## Guest

stop flapping around and lets see some action for a change Harley. there is no "argument" about what i am saying. its a direct challange to your claims on your "knowledge". 

*its time for you to step up.*


----------



## N0z

send me a camera lol then ill make a youtube vid :>


----------



## Guest

You offer to make a video with a video camera and u expect me to give you my cam? 

Seriously,

Will a mod please look into this user? i dont belive we need for a Post Count Booster on here. We have enough of spambots coming in and posting as it is with out this kid posting good for nothing suggestions on here.


----------



## N0z

Zakk said:


> You offer to make a video with a video camera and u expect me to give you my cam?
> 
> Seriously,
> 
> Will a mod please look into this user? i dont belive we need for a Post Count Booster on here. We have enough of spambots coming in and posting as it is with out this kid posting good for nothing suggestions on here.


how am i trying to boost my post count ? :C anyways i think you should have a mod looking into you because on the chat room your very abusive and i have screen shots of it so you cant lie


----------



## Guest

feel free to complain but again, dont run your mouth off. send them the screen shot of the abuses as well.


----------

